# Windows Live Messenger - side-by-side incorrect



## vparliament (Aug 26, 2009)

When I attempt to open my windows live messenger the following error comes up:

"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe

The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log for more detail."

I've tried to uninstall/reinstall and repair it. I don't understand what to look for in the event log to fix this. I am using Windows Vista Home, and my PC is an HP Pavillion.

I hope someone can help out


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you use this method to uninstall the program?

How to uninstall Windows Live Messenger


----------



## vparliament (Aug 26, 2009)

No, but I will try that right now. Thanks.


----------



## vparliament (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok when I typed in "RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %windir%\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove" I got an error message saying "INF Install Failure. Reason: Access is denied." :S


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have Administrative privileges?


----------



## vparliament (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes I checked that out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vparliament (Aug 26, 2009)

Any other ideas?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Click *Start* > *Run*

In the *Open* box, type *regedit*, and then click *OK*.

Locate the following registry subkey:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\Migration DLLs

On the *Edit* menu, click *Permissions*.

In the *Group or user names* list, click *Administrator*. If you do not see Administrator in the *Group or user names* list, add it to the *Group or user names* list. To do this, follow these steps:

In the *Permissions for Migration DLLs* dialog box, click *Add*.

In the *Select Users or Groups* box, click *Advanced*, and then click *Find Now*.

In the list box, click *Administrator*, and then click *OK*.

Click *OK*.

In the *Permissions for Administrator box*, click to select the *Full Control* check box 
under the *Allow* column.

Click *OK*.

Try the uninstall procedure again.


----------



## vparliament (Aug 26, 2009)

I tried to find that file but its not there. I looked everywhere 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought it would be similar for Vista. I'll try to find another path for Vista.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just thought about something... Turn off UAC and try it again.


----------

